# Making the move from the States (As a teacher)



## TamperProof (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, this has got to be one of the greatest resources I've found online about making the move to NZ. I'm so happy I've found this forum. I've been doing research for weeks (if not months) now on going over to New Zealand. Needless to say, as many others... boy do I have some questions!

First -- What would be best for me to come over on? I am a newly graduated teacher. I have experience but it's <1 year. I was considering coming on a Working Holiday Visa but that is only good for 12 months if you're from the States. Unlike the UK version, it can not be extended to 23 months. Boo. Would it be beneficial to come over on that Visa type and once I've been employeed then complete an EOI to stay? (Even as a relief teacher with prospects of full-time, the one website says you can't accept full time employment on a working holiday visa...)

Second -- the NZQA and NZTC would have to qualify me for work in New Zealand as a teacher. Do those qualifications expire? (I know you have to renew membership in NZTC but I mean if I don't make the move immediately to NZ do they expire?) The reason I ask is -- if it would be at all beneficial, which from my readings it would be, I'd like to send my qualifications over for approval before I even apply for any type of Visa.

Third -- Personal experience? I really enjoy hearing about everyone's personal experiences (teachers in particular) making the move to NZ from other countries. Good or bad, I want to hear them all. I've been reading posts on these forums for several days and only just registered today. I've read a bunch but I'd still love to hear more if they're out there.

Fourth -- Any other advice. Any other pointers you could give me would be great.

I know I'm a "newbie" teacher, and relative to some, I'm a "newbie" at the idea of leaving my lifelong home and making a drastic move, but for me it will be worth it. Without getting too in depth, I'm just ready to leave the States. It's feeling less and less like my home every year.

Thank you in advance, everyone who reaches out -- like I said, with good or bad. I appreciate it all!


----------

